# κοινωφελές πρόγραμμα



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! 
Πώς θα το λέγατε αυτό; Πρόκειται για προγράμματα που, όπως λέει και η λέξη, σκοπό έχουν να ωφελήσουν το ευρύ κοινό με διάφορους τρόπους. 

Program of public benefit? Program of benefit to the public? Ή κάτι άλλο γιατί αυτά τα δύο δε μου αρέσουν καθόλου;

Έδιτ: μα τι γράφω; Το *γενικότερο *κοινό; Δε τζένεραλ πάμπλικ; Έχω κουραστεί, μου φαίνεται...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Context, υπάρχει;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Υπάρχει αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω. Τα προγράμματα είναι αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφω παραπάνω.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Ίσως, public service project.

http://www.europarl.europa.eu/election/history/en/ahjj01en.htm


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 1, 2008)

Δεν μου αρέσει το service. Θα χρησιμοποιούσα το benefit. Public benefit program, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Ζεφ, νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο, η διατύπωσή σου δίνει τα περισσότερα ευρήματα. Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους για τη συνδρομή!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> η διατύπωσή σου δίνει τα περισσότερα ευρήματα



Public service project=29700 hits
Public benefit program=7020 hits

Με αυτό δεν θέλω να πω ότι το public service project είναι σώνει και καλά το σωστό (μπορεί και να είναι λάθος ή να μην σου κάνει καθόλου, στο europa το βρήκα και το πρότεινα)...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 1, 2008)

Οκ, ευχαριστώ, συγκεκριμένα για το κείμενό μου δε μου κάνει, αλλά γενικότερα ίσως εξυπηρετεί σε άλλες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 1, 2008)

No problemo, χαίρομαι που βοήθησα έστω και λίγο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2008)

Εμένα μου αρέσει να κάνω ψαξίματα με site:uk. Στα ψαξίματα λοιπόν βρίσκω το programme (που το έγραψα αγγλικά) να σημαίνει συχνά πρόγραμμα της τηλεόρασης. Στη συνέχεια, στις επιλογές που έδωσα με public service, public welfare, public interest, public benefit, τα περισσότερα καλά ευρήματα που βρήκα ήταν με public service project.
Υπάρχουν περισσότερα ευρήματα με community benefit projects παρά με public benefit projects (πάντα στο uk).
Συμφωνώ ωστόσο ότι το public benefit είναι ακριβέστερη μετάφραση από το public service.


----------

